# dutch news: Dwarf helicopter sniffs out cannabis plantations



## 7greeneyes (Apr 28, 2009)

url: hXXp://www.radionetherlands.nl/news/zijlijn/6277434/Dwarf-helicopter-sniffs-out-cannabis-plantations  **********************************************************   Dwarf helicopter sniffs out cannabis plantations Published: Tuesday 28 April 2009 11:29 UTC Last updated: Tuesday 28 April 2009 12:20 UTC Police in the northeastern Achterhoek region have begun using an unmanned miniature helicopter to track down the illegal cultivation of cannabis, which often takes place indoors. The so-called "canna-chopper" is fitted with cameras and a sniffer to take air samples out of ventilator shafts and chimneys. A dedicated gas analyser is able to recognise traces of weed smell in the air samples.  Police say they are not breaking the law because the samples can be taken without entering the building. The unmanned dwarf helicopter can stay airborne for a maximum of eight hours. It was designed and built by Dutch police engineers.  Police spokesman Anton de Ronde told Radio Netherlands Worldwide that the first flight on Tuesday morning had already led to the discovery of a cannabis drying shed and a plant cutting facility.


----------



## kingsblend (Apr 28, 2009)

That's crazy. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 28, 2009)

I read this and a cold feeling of dread shriveled my fella's up. It won't be long before capitalism bug takes ahold of these RC helicopter/snifffers manufactuerer's and they mass produce them for the "Global Good". Ach, lieber, dieses nicht gut! In the USA, tho, even a dog sniffing around your house is an illegal search and doesn't constitute a warranted search. Therefore rendering the search illegal and making all evidence unusuable against you. Seems like a good lawyer could argue the "illegal sniff" because your typical beat cop can't go around vents and etc to sniff. I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT THE LEGALITY IN WOODSHOES-LAND, tho. Sorry.


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 28, 2009)

another way to waste money on a failed war. you know the US is going to get this and they will get a few people with it who can't afford a good lawyer. One more step to police state. JMO


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 29, 2009)

Our enemies are everywhere--on land, at sea and in the air.  There's no escaping them and there's no more no place like home.

Dutch mini-chopper pilots.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 29, 2009)

I would love to see one of these and drill it with a baseball bat


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 29, 2009)

If a mini-chopper was hovering over my house you better believe I would shoot it down with the 'ol double-barrel!


----------



## 420benny (Apr 29, 2009)

Just like skeet shooting, eh Turkey? Okay, PULL!


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Just like skeet shooting, eh Turkey? Okay, PULL!



Better, If you hit them just right they catch fire and smoke on the way down.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 29, 2009)

click, click, BOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Try that crap at my house and theyll find little peices in my neighbors trash LOL!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 30, 2009)

Now we will have to start building model fighter planes that can shoot down their model helicopters.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 30, 2009)

URL : hxxp://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26852192/vp/30477632#30477632


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 1, 2009)

Oh no that is just scary


----------



## GrowinGreen (May 1, 2009)

But good thing it is actually HUGE- I could see that from a mile away!


----------



## umbra (May 1, 2009)

For every measure there is a counter measure. Massive amount of stray RF. No remote control will work.


----------



## donkey942 (May 6, 2009)

I want to shot that reporter, spy on or own citizens so be it, what crap spewing from a puppet, cant stand people who just dont get, time to show that if their is a gateway drug its alcohol not mj, people who report the news should give the facts not their opinion. anybody with any sense can make their own opinion.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I read this and a cold feeling of dread shriveled my fella's up. It won't be long before capitalism bug takes ahold of these RC helicopter/snifffers manufactuerer's and they mass produce them for the "Global Good". Ach, lieber, dieses nicht gut! In the USA, tho, even a dog sniffing around your house is an illegal search and doesn't constitute a warranted search. Therefore rendering the search illegal and making all evidence unusuable against you. Seems like a good lawyer could argue the "illegal sniff" because your typical beat cop can't go around vents and etc to sniff. I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT THE LEGALITY IN WOODSHOES-LAND, tho. Sorry.




I know that here in california, they can walk a dog _around_ your property line, or the outside of your car legally. If the dog gets a "Hit" on the outside, then that constitutes a legal search.

Tricky aren't they?


----------



## ishnish (May 6, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> I want to shot that reporter, spy on or own citizens so be it, what crap spewing from a puppet, cant stand people who just dont get, time to show that if their is a gateway drug its alcohol not mj, people who report the news should give the facts not their opinion. anybody with any sense can make their own opinion.



did you watch the whole video?  i was temped to look no more at a point but then the 'this just in...'  "marijuana is completely harmless"  lol  :bong:
:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I know that here in california, they can walk a dog _around_ your property line, or the outside of your car legally. If the dog gets a &quot;Hit&quot; on the outside, then that constitutes a legal search.
> 
> Tricky aren't they?


  Is that before or after they have (force under duress) someone say they bought bud from you? lol...lawyers have told me they must have a probable reason first...you can't randomly walk dogs around people's property (at least privately owned property) We don't live in Communist China...yet... lol They have to have something on you first, trumped up or not...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2009)

plus, (and not that it wouldd matter after the fact) I have heard from a few dog trainers that the K-9 cop can trigger the dog to make a false "hit". The fallibility of a dog's nose could even be brought to question in court. I myself have trained dogs...typically when they (the k9 copper) say "Yahhh, get it...get it..." the dog will falsely trigger a hit.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 6, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Is that before or after they have (force under duress) someone say they bought bud from you? lol...lawyers have told me they must have a probable reason first...you can't randomly walk dogs around people's property (at least privately owned property) We don't live in Communist China...yet... lol They have to have something on you first, trumped up or not...



They can do it on looks alone, or lie and say the neighbors reported you, then they can come to your door if they like.

...and another little tid-bit: there is no such thing as communisim. Only capitalisim exists in first world nations.

Money talks. He with the most toys wins...ect.

Best way to avoid the cop's?

Don't be a retard. Simple huh?


----------

